# Barbatus pics



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Sescil (Jan 18, 2005)

Great looking fish !!! I've been lookng for a group to no avail. Where did you get yours?


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice Pics!


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

Rich great pics :lol:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Sescil,
Mine are wlids...but I do have fry available (most of the time).
Rich


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

great! You breed them too, they look like a cory but slightly longer.
how big are they, I can't really tell in the pics.


----------



## Sescil (Jan 18, 2005)

Rich, I would definitely be interested in speaking with you about aquiring some of your C. Barbatus. How can I get in touch with you?


Thanks,
Sescil


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man,
 Mine are about 4". I understand that there's another strain that gets 5"...but I've never seen them.
Sescil...PM me for more info.
Rich


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics! :king:


----------



## lighter (Jan 21, 2005)

COOL! One of my favourite cories!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Due to 168 views (at the time of this post) I decided to add a few more pics. Enjoy!
A pair spawning








Male








Female








Eggs


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Those are really cute, i would love to have one or a couple, love the pics by the way, so they are the Bigger cories then? i have never seen them before thanks for the Great pics....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Great photos! What did you use to take them? He he, I'm learning about taking fish's photo :-D


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm using an Olympus C-3000...which was an average camera when I purchased it. Now it's probably considered pretty cheap. It is 3.3 megapixel. I've found that the best thing for pics is...try different things. Lighting/settings/angles. Take 100 pics...and expect 1 or 2 keepers.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm... I am still trying to figure out this FinePix 5000 of Fujifilm, its pics are blurry all the time.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

1st of all...get a tripod. The fish move enough, without trying to keep the camera steady. Next, try the Macro setting on your camera. With a digital camera...sometimes you have to move the camera to get things in focus. Most important...be patient. Trial and error/experimenting/and LOTS of pics is the key.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I see thanks. I'll save up for a tripod! It's handy for auto-taking photos, too! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah by the way, you may find a post reply of mine in this Catfish & Other Bottom Dwellers category too! Its name is about Clown Loach I don't remember, not my post. There are several photos of my tank there.


----------

